# College World Series



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I think I'm the only person in Louisiana who hates LSU. My life will be miserable tomorrow. *sigh*


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

Try going to the zoo and be over powered by CWS fans. Grrr...:violin:


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I just love the college world series...whoever is playing...

such great ball...and it;s never over....

till the ball lady sings!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

My boys are UGA fanatics!!! They run around yelling, "LS WHO?" They think they're funny!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Funny Ann....I've heard a few people say that as well. I always said that LSU stands for Loud, Stupid & Ugly.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hmmm...do I tell them that or not??? LOL


----------

